# 4 years in the making



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

just found a pic of me when I was 28 and just started training consistently.

first pic was taken a month after I started the second in 2012 and the 3rd taken today.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

for some reason tapatalk puts them in reverse so from the bottom to the top 2008-2010-2012

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good progress, I take it the left is latest!

Nice flower wallpaper


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice barnett son!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

dj said:


> Good progress, I take it the left is latest!
> 
> Nice flower wallpaper


the shorter the hair the lastest the pic

thanks mate I picked that paper!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Can see the definition in the abs and the mass especially in the shoulders!! Well done brock


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

look well all over,back is very impressive really stands out brock....


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good progress bud i was waiting for someone to mention the hair you look like jack black in 2008 lol back is much wider as already mentioned .


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks guys..

yeah the hair has been longer before...good thing I'm marrying a hairdresser now...lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahahaha, literally laughed out loud when you responded by saying you picked the wallpaper. Top man, on the ball lol 

Or did you pick it :behindsofa:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol I totally did pick it..

you should see the living room it's pretty much the same but

purple and black!


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

good progress bro, i wanna see the one in 2 months time, should be a good one


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

lol

Regardless of the wallpaper, you're looking awesome mate, good stuff


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

nice progress! well done


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

More progress pics

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

eace::lift: yeah buddy lookin' goood


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Forearms look solid great job .


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good going mate keep at it.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Good and solid mate.

That's consistency at work :thumb


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't see that much only your arms loose the vest Brock ..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lets have a proper perv 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol ok boys topless pics to follow and some legs!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Little leg shot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

